
Techniques for dealing with lack of motivation, malaise, depression [video] - doppp
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/179790723
======
jsheard
Here's the YouTube mirror, since Twitch VODs often have janky buffering
problems in my experience:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kh8pNRWOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7kh8pNRWOo)
\+
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECwHZlvvVH4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECwHZlvvVH4)

~~~
reificator
Do they still? I watch a fair bit of Twitch, but never live. It used to be
pretty bad, but since Amazon the player quality has improved dramatically.

Only time I have issues now is when I pop into a VOD of a stream in progress,
and have to keep refreshing as the video gets longer.

~~~
sdnfnnn
Ahh, the stream listings often don't load and the entire video infrastructure
goes down from time to time. Any VPS provider could give you better
reliability. IMO there's a code issue, likely due to their hipster web stack.
Also the site is really heavy-weight, someone force these developers to use
older hardware.

------
valesco
For the ones interested in an actionable way of dealing with depression
(albeit one that does not replace professional help), here is a course in
cognitivo-behavioral therapy, a technique that yields good results:
[https://www.getselfhelp.co.uk/step1.htm](https://www.getselfhelp.co.uk/step1.htm)
It's free by the way.

------
emsy
From the video: "The mouse keeps popping open the web browser to some stupid
discussion site."

He's talking about you HN! :D

------
d--b
I haven't looked at the video, but it is funny that I spent most of last week
procrastinating by playing (and finishing) The Witness... Great game, but
really the best piece of advice I could have received was to not start playing
it!

------
desireco42
This is mindfulness, but also classic NLP (Neuro-Linguistic Programming).

Your feelings are tiny and you can control them and use beneficial ones. This
in essence is NLP strategy.

I like NLP and had excellent results with it, so it helps me think in these
terms.

~~~
WalterGR
Any NLP resources you would recommend?

~~~
AlexCoventry
Bandler and Grinder were charlatans. Maybe Satir was serious, back in the day,
but Bandler and Grinder didn't believe their own teachings in the end. Steer
clear of NLP.

~~~
desireco42
OK, so you clearly believe they are no longer charlatans :). So they should be
good resource then.

